# Thoughts on the new Breitling Premier Collection?



## kak1154

A lot of new stuff from Breitling here. Looks interesting to me.

https://www.breitling.com/kr-en/new...-collection-combining-purpose-and-style-23899

Premier B01 Chronograph 42 (bi-compax) - US$8400
Premier B01 Chronograph 42 Bentley (the green one) - US$8500
Premier Chronograph 42 (tri-compax) - US$6250
Premier Automatic Day & Date 40 - US$4450
Breitling Premier Automatic 40 (time only) - US$4450

(Add $300 for bracelet versions)


----------



## sk412

I think Kern absolutely nailed it with the new premiere collection. It is the perfect additional of a dressier collection to their more sporty offerings. I can’t wait to see them in the flesh, the small seconds with the grey dial is &#55357;&#56845;.


----------



## arcadelt

The chronographs are a little thicker than I would have liked, and they have done better in the past with similar movements, but front on they look very nice. My picks of the collection are the Premier Automatic 40 in almost any colours on the bracelet, and the Panda Premier B01 Chronograph 42 on leather.


----------



## Dark Overlord

as a evolution of the some of the transocean series... I think these are quite nice, great maybe... I really like the green....


----------



## psbero

I really like the green and panda B01, and the 3-hand auto is nice too


----------



## heb

They are OK. But nothing too compelling or distinctive about them; buy a Hamilton Intramatic 68 panda and save a bunch of money. I do like the small seconds, time only one.

heb


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Really liking the time-only 40. Would make a treat subtle dress watch and the size is great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Not bad, but those 3 and 9 markers aren’t working for me


----------



## Stargazer735

Big fan of the Bi-Compax.

But am I the only one who sees these as too much product overlap?

A bit pricey, a bit of a stray from the pilot-inspired watches I know Breitling for.

Then again, it may be exactly what the brand needs.

I'll be interested to see the results, that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## letgeo

They look good, i really like the green one. Very nice.


----------



## arcadelt

Stargazer735 said:


> But am I the only one who sees these as too much product overlap?


Product overlap with what?


----------



## Stargazer735

Transocean, especially the Day & Date models.


arcadelt said:


> Product overlap with what?


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Draper

Too similar to the "Transocean" line.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

Stargazer735 said:


> Transocean, especially the Day & Date models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


As the Transocean line no longer appears on the Breitling website, it appears to have been killed off for the Premier. Not entirely happy about that...


----------



## Stargazer735

MR028 said:


> As the Transocean line no longer appears on the Breitling website, it appears to have been killed off for the Premier. Not entirely happy about that...


Wow, I was just looking at it when I wrote that post! They may have JUST taken it down!

That's a bummer.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

psbero said:


> I really like the green and panda B01, and the 3-hand auto is nice too


+1000
That green is amazing JMHO


----------



## sk412

Don Draper said:


> Too similar to the "Transocean" line.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


The Transocean will be discontinued and be replaced by the Premier collection. If you have always wanted a Transocean, now is the time as they have stopped producing them since early this year.


----------



## COZ

Meh, not my cup of tea as I like the sportier models, but these don't surprise me after I heard they were coming out with the Premier line. As someone else noted, not a fan of the 3, 9 markers on the day-date and chrono models.


----------



## arcadelt

Stargazer735 said:


> That's a bummer.


Why? You said there was too much overlap. Just buy a Premier instead.


----------



## Stargazer735

arcadelt said:


> Why? You said there was too much overlap. Just buy a Premier instead.


Because I prefer the Transocean.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

Stargazer735 said:


> Because I prefer the Transocean.


OK, buy one of those then - they are very nice too.


----------



## Driver.8

They're all quite.....inoffensive. The twin register B01's are the clear standouts for me, but there's still something just a bit, well, dull about them. Kind of hard to put my finger on it, but they just don't excite me in some way.

The only thing I know for certain after seeing these is that Breitling absolutely 100% should've put that twin-register B01 in the new SOHC instead of the standard tri-compax B01.


----------



## Triggers Broom

arcadelt said:


> The chronographs are a little thicker than I would have liked, and they have done better in the past with similar movements, but front on they look very nice. My picks of the collection are the Premier Automatic 40 in almost any colours on the bracelet, and the Panda Premier B01 Chronograph 42 on leather.


The first thing I thought of was this Tag and I actually prefer the Carrera.


----------



## arcadelt

Triggers Broom said:


> The first thing I thought of was this Tag and I actually prefer the Carrera.


Except that Carrera is only 39mm, which may or may not be better. In the end, all of these are a derivation on the original panda Daytona from 1963 and that was a derivation on the first reverse-Panda from Breitling in the late 1950s.


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll

If a Navitimer and a dress watch had a baby, it would be the Premier Chronograph 42.

That being said, I just can't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## eonflux

They look nice, though perhaps a bit generic.
And I prefer the wing logo.


----------



## King_Neptune

Transoceans are still on the Breitling site for now, but they are no longer featured at the top. Simply click on "All the watches" on the left and scroll down just past the Premiers and you will see them. Alternately, just type Transocean in the search box and hit the enter key. Get 'em while you still can.


----------



## arcadelt

eonflux said:


> And I prefer the wing logo.


----------



## hchj

Transocean line is nice, albeit a tad too big. Glad that sizes are reduced. That panda is indeed eye catching but too “Hamilton” look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster

Driver.8 said:


> The only thing I know for certain after seeing these is that Breitling absolutely 100% should've put that twin-register B01 in the new SOHC instead of the standard tri-compax B01.


Agree wholeheartedly with that sentiment.


----------



## Driver.8

Driver.8 said:


> The only thing I know for certain after seeing these is that Breitling absolutely 100% should've put that twin-register B01 in the new SOHC instead of the standard tri-compax B01.





Jazzmaster said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with that sentiment.


Not directly related to this thread (so apologies for that), but just in case Mr Kern drops by for some inspiration (;-)) this 5 min Photoshop mock-up of mine is what the SOHC could've been -


----------



## Astro_train

the B01 on a Navitimer bracelet would be my choice.


----------



## arcadelt

Driver.8 said:


> ...this 5 min Photoshop mock-up of mine is what the SOHC could've been


You mean similar to these?


----------



## Giraku

They are elegant, yes. But do they look like Breitling watch? Not much. To me they are a bit boring.
I love the green one, though.


----------



## Driver.8

arcadelt said:


> You mean similar to these?


Yep, almost exactly like the A23370, but with a ceramic bezel and a twin-register B01 instead of the 7753-based B23.


----------



## Dark Overlord

To me these are a natural evolution of the transocean line. or perhaps a reintroduction to some of the pieces from the series not that far gone, like the transocean 38.

I got to try on the panda today. I am impressed. There are slashes cut into the side of the case that do amazing things with the light and create layers along the watch case. It is a bummer that the transocean series is gone. For sure! but these are very nice.

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## JLS36

Liking the evolution here some real good looking pieces, the time only 40mm is fantastic. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

I haven’t had much good to say about Breitling lately but I love the premier line. The green is absolutely stunning and it may be getting put on the list.


----------



## gyang333

I'm a big fan of the blue B01 chronograph. Overall I like the re-introduction of the Premier line!


----------



## A.Beardsley

I think they look great. One of the few modern models I like right now. Plus you can never go wrong with a panda. Would love to see one in person.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Beardsley

I currently have a Breitling Chronomat and am looking to get another Breitling but want it to be between 38mm and 42mm. What are your suggestions? Can be New, used or vintage. Cheers!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

If I had a Bentley my name would be on a list. The green dial looks really good. Blue one isn't bad either, but I have blue dials.


----------



## Giraku

A.Beardsley said:


> I currently have a Breitling Chronomat and am looking to get another Breitling but want it to be between 38mm and 42mm. What are your suggestions? Can be New, used or vintage. Cheers!


How about Navitimer 1 Chronograph 41 (I like either blue or silver dial) or Premier B01 Chronograph 42 Bentrey (yes, green!!)?


----------



## armandob

I tried these new Premier watches the other day and they look nice.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

The one with the small seconds subdial is the only that adds any value to the Breitling collection. The others don't do anything that the Transoceans don't already do IMO. Add to that the strange 3, 6, 9 and 12 O'clock markers and I'm not interested. Seems like just another example of Kern adjusting things that are better left alone.


----------



## armandob

qa_ii said:


> The one with the small seconds subdial is the only that adds any value to the Breitling collection. The others don't do anything that the Transoceans don't already do IMO. Add to that the strange 3 and 9 O'clock markers and I'm not interested. Seems like just another example of Kern adjusting things that are better left alone.


Check them out in person and you may be surprised!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> The one with the small seconds subdial is the only that adds any value to the Breitling collection. The others don't do anything that the Transoceans don't already do IMO. Add to that the strange 3, 6, 9, and 12 O'clock markers and I'm not interested. Seems like just another example of Kern adjusting things that are better left alone.





armandob said:


> Check them out in person and you may be surprised!


I'm sure I'll see them eventually, but I will not make a special trip to do so. Those 3, 6, 9, and 12 markers are just an ugly distraction. It seems my idea of an attractive watch and Kern's are east coast vs. west coast. I do not like the IWC stuff that was released under his reign either. That said, even though I think the Navi 8s are equally unattractive, I went to look at them in person early on and I admit they do have a first class Breitling fit and finish. Finally, those little "mirrors" at 3, 6, & 9 on the 2018 Chronomat bezel are no less strange and distracting than the Premier collection's markers. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Giraku

armandob said:


> Check them out in person and you may be surprised!


Yesterday, I visited a Breitling Boutique with my wife. Among all the great pieces, she picked Premier B01 Chronograph 42 with blue dial with a pilot bracelet as the best looking watch in the store. I scoffed her selection first, but after trying one on my wrist I realized that she was right. I didn't buy one yet, but at least I should have taken a photo.
So I agree, I was surprised with the Premier collection when I saw them in person. They are gorgeous.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

I think they hit a good mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. T

Beautiful watch's. But a few key classic components missing that I loved: the breitling logo with wings in 18k white gold, and the second hand with the B at the end of it. Now they have replaced them with just a B logo on the bezel and just a plain kind of boring second hand.


----------



## Ruggs

Mr. T said:


> Beautiful watch's. But a few key classic components missing that I loved: he breitling logo with wings in 18k white gold, and the second hand with the B at the end of it. Now they have replaced them with just a B logo on the bezel and just a plain kind of boring second hand.


Agreed on the applied wings logo. It's much cooler than the 'B' that they've used on these new releases.


----------



## arcadelt

Mr. T said:


> Beautiful watch's. But a few key classic components missing that I loved: he breitling logo with wings in 18k white gold, and the second hand with the B at the end of it. Now they have replaced them with just a B logo on the bezel and just a plain kind of boring second hand.





Ruggs said:


> Agreed on the applied wings logo. It's much cooler than the 'B' that they've used on these new releases.


Apart from an AOPA 765 model, the Breitling Premier has NEVER had a wings logo or the "B & Anchor" second hand, not even during the Schneider-era when these were introduced. These so-called "classic component" you mention are not really classic at all.

Photo credit: @WatchFred










Photo credit: me










Photo credit: Breitling


----------



## Ruggs

I stand corrected! Thanks for the info, good to know. I was thinking about the use of this logo on the new Colt and Navitimers vs the winged logo, and just assumed this line had used it as well.


----------



## Don Draper

Well, it makes sense to drop the "Transocean" line in lieu of this "Premier" line.
It does feel like the TO was one of their newer lines or I might be confused.
Nice watches but nothing special IMHO.
Also, it seems like everyone is doing their version of this:


----------



## King_Neptune

Mr. T said:


> Beautiful watch's. But a few key classic components missing that I loved: he breitling logo with wings in 18k white gold, and the second hand with the B at the end of it. Now they have replaced them with just a B logo on the bezel and just a plain kind of boring second hand.





Ruggs said:


> Agreed on the applied wings logo. It's much cooler than the 'B' that they've used on these new releases.


Although I aplaud your support of the winged logo, arcadelt is correct that it does not belong on the Premier (or the Transocean).


----------



## arcadelt

Don Draper said:


> Well, it makes sense to drop the "Transocean" line in lieu of this "Premier" line.
> It does feel like the TO was one of their newer lines or I might be confused.
> Nice watches but nothing special IMHO.
> Also, it seems like everyone is doing their version of this:


...or that Hamilton did their version of everyone else's Panda chronograph. It pays to check the historical timeline.


----------



## kak1154

I tried on the blue B01 Chrono a few days ago at a boutique. Very impressive, actually. Great color blue, the chapter ring is an interesting gray. The case is a little on the thick side, but it wears more proportional than you'd think from the dimensions. Very smart looking watch.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ricjung72

kak1154 said:


> I tried on the blue B01 Chrono a few days ago at a boutique. Very impressive, actually. Great color blue, the chapter ring is an interesting gray. The case is a little on the thick side, but it wears more proportional than you'd think from the dimensions. Very smart looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


thanks for the photo! really good looking piece. what size are your wrists for reference?


----------



## kak1154

ricjung72 said:


> thanks for the photo! really good looking piece. what size are your wrists for reference?


A heavy 6.75" but not quite 7"

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## since01

Wow! They look really cool will I be goin for anyone? No cause they don't appeal to me.


----------



## dron_jones

I'm a fan


----------



## watchsignal

I think they look really nice i love the premier line they look fantastic on the wrist i tried one out some couple of weeks back.


----------



## mike_right

I had the opportunity to try this one yesterday and it is definitely a lovely piece. Well finished and with a great balanced design.

I have to confess that I don't usually like the "standard Breitling style" but this one has taken my attention.


----------



## muhibtv

Um. They all look way different from current Breitling design. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

I recently got to see some Premier models in the metal. Was able to try the Premier Chronograph -- blue dial with gray subdials. I love the art deco engravings on the side of the case -- very cool. Overall, though, I was less impressed with this piece in the metal than in the photos I have seen. In particular, I'm not a fan of the color scheme -- the gray subdials just don't work for me with the blue dial. I was also surprised by the thickness of this watch -- too thick, in my view, for a dressier chronograph. It's nice, but I would not go out of my way to purchase this piece. Also worth noting, is the fact that the leather strap/clasp combo on this one is NOT the traditional configuration. Instead, it is a regular pin/buckle strap with a different clasp to suit this purpose.

















What surprised me the most was that my favorite Premier model was the 40 mm Automatic. Different for Breitling, and a very good looking piece. I tried on the blue one, but I'd be curious to see the other color combos, as well...


----------



## MR028

muhibtv said:


> Um. They all look way different from current Breitling design.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


That's kind of the point.

However, in my opinion they occupy the same space design-wise as the discontinued TransOcean collection.


----------



## King_Neptune

Jazzmaster said:


> I recently got to see some Premier models in the metal...I love the art deco engravings on the side of the case -- very cool. Overall, though, I was less impressed with this piece in the metal than in the photos I have seen. In particular, I'm not a fan of the color scheme -- the gray subdials just don't work for me with the blue dial. I was also surprised by the thickness of this watch -- too thick, in my view, for a dressier chronograph. It's nice, but I would not go out of my way to purchase this piece...What surprised me the most was that my favorite Premier model was the 40 mm Automatic. Different for Breitling, and a very good looking piece...


I saw them a couple days ago as well. My AD is a "boutique level" dealer and therefore stocks many pieces. I had already looked over all of the cases when I said to myself, "Did they get the Premier in yet?" I looked the cases over again to find out that the Premiers were in stock but had blended in with the Navi 8s and other "B" logo pieces to the point that they are nothing noteworthy, neither good nor bad, just bland as they sat in the case and blended in with the other newer similar designs. I wasn't even interested enough to have my dealer unlock the display case. I wish I had now because I missed out on the art deco detail on the side of the Premier's mid case. I don't know if I like the art deco or not; I'll have to check it out next time. I will say the art deco is very bold, if not "very Invicta". I also agree that the art deco detail makes this watch so much less of a dress watch that it is not fitting, as in dressy enough, to be worn with a suit in some circumstances, say by senior management in a corporate setting, etc. I guess we'll leave that duty to Rolex now that the Transocean is heading out the door. Lastly, I agree that the 40mm piece with the small seconds feature is the best of the Premier lot. It fills a former gap in the Breitling collection. But to state it again, the art deco detail keeps this one in the casual/sportswear category, and just not dressy enough to wear with your "big boy" suit of clothes in the boardroom, on a job interview, in court, etc. Just my 2¢.


----------



## YepJ

arcadelt said:


> The chronographs are a little thicker than I would have liked, and they have done better in the past with similar movements, but front on they look very nice. My picks of the collection are the Premier Automatic 40 in almost any colours on the bracelet, and the Panda Premier B01 Chronograph 42 on leather.


That panda reference looks like the Hamilton Intra-matic. Unfortunately I think this new batch of Breitlings are too sedate. I like the mushroom/pump pushers better on the chronographs. I wish they kept the same design language but pared down the case size a bit for those of us with smaller wrists.


----------



## arcadelt

YepJ said:


> That panda reference looks like the Hamilton Intra-matic.


...or perhaps the Intra-matic looks like the Premier.



YepJ said:


> Unfortunately I think this new batch of Breitlings are too sedate. I like the mushroom/pump pushers better on the chronographs. I wish they kept the same design language but pared down the case size a bit for those of us with smaller wrists.


You mean a bit like this?


----------



## Bgeezy

They knocked it out of the park with the new collection. Makes me want to jump into the Breathing market.


----------



## MR028

I've continued to look at the Premier models and find them very appealing. Have done a side by side comparison with the Transocean and they made the Transocean dial seem rather "flat" by comparison. However at 40mm, all the non-Chronograph models are simply too small for me; a pity they are not all 42mm...


----------



## davekalp

I really think they did a great job with these. I would love to see them on bracelet, but at the same time those suede straps looks really elegant as well.


----------



## Bstewart

The anthracite time only 40 is very cool. Almost bought one a few days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Jazzmaster said:


> I recently got to see some Premier models in the metal. Was able to try the Premier Chronograph -- blue dial with gray subdials. I love the art deco engravings on the side of the case -- very cool. Overall, though, I was less impressed with this piece in the metal than in the photos I have seen. In particular, I'm not a fan of the color scheme -- the gray subdials just don't work for me with the blue dial. I was also surprised by the thickness of this watch -- too thick, in my view, for a dressier chronograph. It's nice, but I would not go out of my way to purchase this piece. Also worth noting, is the fact that the leather strap/clasp combo on this one is NOT the traditional configuration. Instead, it is a regular pin/buckle strap with a different clasp to suit this purpose.
> 
> View attachment 13737381
> 
> 
> View attachment 13737383
> 
> 
> What surprised me the most was that my favorite Premier model was the 40 mm Automatic. Different for Breitling, and a very good looking piece. I tried on the blue one, but I'd be curious to see the other color combos, as well...
> 
> View attachment 13737385
> 
> 
> View attachment 13737387


What is your wrist size?


----------



## Jazzmaster

trebor2 said:


> What is your wrist size?


7.5


----------



## Reeser1

The Premiers do look nice in photos. Especially that panda dial! I will have to check them out at my AD.


----------



## Watchme7

Thought I would resurrect this thread.
Any love for the Day Date 40 Premier?


----------



## wrwarner

Watchme7 said:


> Thought I would resurrect this thread.
> Any love for the Day Date 40 Premier?


I bought one earlier this summer. Didn't love it at first on the OEM strap it came with. But I've since added a tan barenia leather strap from Delugs, and it's made all the difference in the world for me. It's probably the "dressiest" watch I own, but still sporty. The gold really pops with the black dial.


----------



## Mickey®

I hope your question was genuine and you wanted genuine opinions...

I've tried. Kern is taking Breitling the wrong direction. Maybe what I should expect from a guy that was at Kraft foods and then Tag Heuer....When I see much of the new Premier line on the likes of Joma and Authentic with a 35-40% discount I know I am not wrong unfortunately.

And let me say that they are "nice" for what they are but I've noticed most people say "I usually don't like Breitling but I like the Premier Line" and that is my point/problem...its just not Breitling to me.


----------



## Watchme7

I did reopen the thread as I was keen to hear of others experiences regarding the Premier Line. I’m UK based and look at what’s currently available after a very long time out of the hobby. Like most luxury items, there’s depreciation the moment you leave the AD but as I’m going to enjoy them for a long time, I would rather have the warranty


----------



## Jazzmaster

Mickey® said:


> And let me say that they are "nice" for what they are but I've noticed most people say "I usually don't like Breitling but I like the Premier Line" and that is my point/problem...its just not Breitling to me.


People said the same thing about the Transocean Chronograph when it was introduced in 2011. Of course, that model resurrects the look of the classic Top Time ref. 810 from 1964...

The fact is, Breitling is a schizophrenic brand, and that is reflected in various models over time -- as well as in people's reactions, likes and dislikes. What is "Breitling" to any one person will be a function of what exposure they have had to the brand at particular points in time, and what they are drawn to in terms of the variety of styles that have been introduced over the years. Many are purely "vintage" Breitling guys, others are drawn to the early-Schneider era, or the later B01 Schneider era. I think it's what makes Breitling hard to define as a brand -- and, why, in the end, it doesn't have a lot of popularity on watch forums. What "Breitling" means is different for many people -- and, understandably so.

So, the Premier may not be "Breitling" to some -- but, is it nevertheless "Breitling"? Here's the Top Time ref. 2002 from the 60's...










And here's the latest iteration of the Premier:










Looks pretty "Breitling" to me.


----------



## Mickey®

Jazzmaster said:


> People said the same thing about the Transocean Chronograph when it was introduced in 2011. Of course, that model resurrects the look of the classic Top Time ref. 810 from 1964...
> 
> The fact is, Breitling is a schizophrenic brand, and that is reflected in various models over time -- as well as in people's reactions, likes and dislikes. What is "Breitling" to any one person will be a function of what exposure they have had to the brand at particular points in time, and what they are drawn to in terms of the variety of styles that have been introduced over the years. Many are purely "vintage" Breitling guys, others are drawn to the early-Schneider era, or the later B01 Schneider era. I think it's what makes Breitling hard to define as a brand -- and, why, in the end, it doesn't have a lot of popularity on watch forums. What "Breitling" means is different for many people -- and, understandably so.
> 
> So, the Premier may not be "Breitling" to some -- but, is it nevertheless "Breitling"? Here's the latest iteration of the Premier:
> 
> And here's the Top Time ref. 2002 from the 60's...
> 
> View attachment 15410669
> 
> Looks pretty "Breitling" to me.


Yes that's one and there are others that "carry some heritage" unless one didn't like those models back then either. 

I won't post pictures of the ones that look like Tag Heuer but we know which ones they are...not the Iconic Breitling _many of us _love... Kern wanted to make a name for himself and in my mind he sure did taking the Breitling Wings off of the Navitimer.

I have enough in my collection so I probably wouldn't buy the new line anyway...but the OPs question was what to "we think" about it. I just hope others will and the brand doesn't suffer too much. My concern is it gets very hard to go to a Breitling boutique and pay full price when they are discounted so much in the grey market...and that is a very good indicator about what much of the public thinks about the "new look".

Now if someone would screw up Rolex so I could buy some models at 40% off MSRP I'd be happy.


----------



## Clovdyx

Mickey® said:


> I hope your question was genuine and you wanted genuine opinions...
> 
> I've tried. Kern is taking Breitling the wrong direction. Maybe what I should expect from a guy that was at Kraft foods and then Tag Heuer....When I see much of the new Premier line on the likes of Joma and Authentic with a 35-40% discount I know I am not wrong unfortunately.
> 
> And let me say that they are "nice" for what they are but I've noticed most people say "I usually don't like Breitling but I like the Premier Line" and that is my point/problem...its just not Breitling to me.


As someone that's very firmly in that group, I'm really interested in this take. Can you explain what it is you dislike? I've never seen one in person, but the pictures make them look fantastic.


----------



## Mickey®

Clovdyx said:


> As someone that's very firmly in that group, I'm really interested in this take. Can you explain what it is you dislike? I've never seen one in person, but the pictures make them look fantastic.


Your going to get me in trouble but sure I'll bite...I mean I just don't get "that feeling". The feeling Breitling usually gives me. They seem "generic" to me and remind me of Tag.

This isn't saying they aren't good looking...they just aren't Breitling looking to me. Many of the pushers I don't like, the dial designs, the case backs....I see too much Tag in them.

The Navitimer is still close but I am not a fan that they took away the Breitling Wings for a B. Again many people love the new Breitling direction and thats all that should matter to them. In a nutshell its not the look that I personally want from my Breitling and wish that the brand was selling for Retail+ and not discounted _everywhere_. That hurts all of us as Breitling owners I believe.



































If I wanted that look I'd buy a Calibre 18 in a heartbeat


----------



## 360turbo

The green is absolutely stunning


----------



## Clovdyx

Mickey® said:


> Your going to get me in trouble but sure I'll bite...I mean I just don't get "that feeling". The feeling Breitling usually gives me. They seem "generic" to me and remind me of Tag.
> 
> This isn't saying they aren't good looking...they just aren't Breitling looking to me. Many of the pushers I don't like, the dial designs, the case backs....I see too much Tag in them.
> 
> The Navitimer is still close but I am not a fan that they took away the Breitling Wings for a B. Again many people love the new Breitling direction and thats all that should matter to them. In a nutshell its not the look that I personally want from my Breitling and wish that the brand was selling for Retail+ and not discounted _everywhere_. That hurts all of us as Breitling owners I believe.


I'll be honest - I never knew what "Breitling wings" referred to until just now, and I feel dumb for not figuring it out sooner. I also think that's one of the reasons I dislike the appearance of so many of them; I think the B looks much more refined.

But I definitely appreciate the answer - thank you!


----------



## danc1996

The wings should be on the navitimer/ chronomat/ professional series in my opinion. The B should be for the colt/ premier line. Some of their releases (like the green dail premier) are stunning but a lot of their releases feel lackluster. Ive never compared them to Tag but the analogy is fairly spot on

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

danc1996 said:


> The wings should be on the navitimer/ chronomat/ professional series in my opinion. The B should be for the colt/ premier line. Some of their releases (like the green dail premier) are stunning but a lot of their releases feel lackluster. Ive never compared them to Tag but the analogy is fairly spot on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Agreed. That would be a great compromise.


----------



## arcadelt

As the saying goes "never let a chance go by". A question is asked about a particular watch and I see that some again take that as an opportunity to vent their dismay by turning it into treatise on Breitling management and the butthurt they feel because the brand they bought into ten years ago isn’t exactly the same anymore.


----------



## Z0Tex

The wings do belong on some models or series, like the Navitimer and the Chronomat. The plain B logo does seem to go well on the newer Premier series and a few other lines though.


----------



## andreas123

I have disliked Breitling for the longest time but the blue Premier automatic 40 caught my eye. Has any used ones been sold and, if so, what are they going for? Considering whether it's worth buying new or not. It seems to me like preowned Breitlings lose their value about badly as a Tag, so a barely used preowned would probably be better than a new one.


----------



## danc1996

I ended up picking up a premier chronograph and it's actually a beautiful watch. The wings being gone don't bother me at all truthfully and makes my chronomat blackbird feel older/ cooler. Bracelets on both are incredible (classic breitling) and the date at I actually like. The only thing I don't like is the hour markers. They don't have lume and that kind of sucks. Other than that great watches
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

